# Need help creating a healthier omelet?



## manyaspirations (Feb 13, 2013)

Every now and then, usually on the weekends, I like to wake up in the morning and make myself and omelet. I mean what's better than having two warm eggs with melted cheese oozing out of it, right? Anyways, the recipe I use isn't necessarily the healthiest one out there, and I was just wondering if you guys could help me create a "leaner" version. Many thanks.

My Recipe:

- 1 tablespoon of salted butter (102 kcal) 

- 2 eggs (yolks and egg whites) (140 kcal)

- ¼ cup of shredded cheddar cheese (110 kcal) 

- Dash of salt 

- Dash of pepper 



* Total = 352 kcal*

If you have any topping ideas that would splendid! I've only really made egg and cheese omelets and am looking for something new to try.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It is very easy to make omlelets much healthier, but why?  If you eat relatively healthy during the week, why not indulge on the weekend?  But, if you insist:

First, replace the butter with vegetable oil, or better yet olive oil (extra virgin not necessary for this use).  Not only is the oil healthier, you will be able to use less.

Secondly, use 3 eggs, but the whites only.  The white are much lower in fat than the yolks.

Third, cut the cheese by half or remove it completely.

Doing any 1 of these things will make your omelet healthier.  Doing all three will much it much more healthy, but then my philosophy is why even bother.

As for toppings and filling, the sky's the limit.  You can put almost anything in an omelet. But, if you want to keep it healthy, one of my favorite fillings is a saute of mushrooms, onions, fresh spinach and diced tomato.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

352 kcals is not bad for breakfast but you can use less butter or even cooking spray, use one whole egg and one egg white or cut the cheese a bit. All will cut the kcals. You could also make it healthier with the addition of vegetables for more nutrients and fiber

I use leftover veggies often and make a frittata and since its open faced I use less cheese. Just a little on top for flavor and browning. Start it on the stove and then finish it in the toaster oven with the pan as close to the top element as possible which I use as a ghetto salamander


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Maybe you should explain what you would consider "healthy" and what "unhealthy" - is it calories, cholesterol, vitamins, protein, balance of different food groups and for what food pyramid?  - in italy, for generations a poor country, they say "what doesn;t kill you will fatten you" when having a few extra kilos meant the difference between surviving or starving.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

RECIPE ???  use lo fat cheese and olive oil, no salt  cheese has enough  use fresh veges or mushrooms


----------



## manyaspirations (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you guys, all of this information has been beneficial to me. I'm just looking for new ways to change up my traditional omelet and all your help has been greatly appreciated.

_Merci bien_


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Zonya Foco has a good greek style spinach omelette. Well, really more of a one-pan scramble because of the volume of vegetables. Still, using the eggs for richness, satiety and protein rather than the focus of the dish is what shifts it to a healthier version. You get a lot of food, only 110 calories.

http://www.hap.org/employers/worksite/pdfs/recipe_greek_omelette.pdf


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Even replacing the salted butter with unsalted butter would make it healthier: less salt.  Use low-fat cheese or switch to a goat cheese or feta cheese - they have fewer calories but pack a bigger flavor and you can use less. 

Like Siduri said, "healthy" is a term that has a different meaning to all of us.  I'm not interested in lowering calories too much, I like using real ingredients rather than artificial margarines or low-fat cheeses.  For me, making a healthy omelette means using real olive oil with a touch of butter, whole eggs, and lots of veggies, very little cheese if any.  Just make sure to sautee your veggies before adding them to the omelet.  I prefer mushrooms, bell peppers and onions.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

This is more of a frittata than an omelette - but the only frittata i really like

take artichokes, break off all the leaves where they will break (bending them backwards) and slice them finely - probably in the states you need to remove the "choke" part in the middle too. You can also use frozen artichoke hearts.

fry with a sliced onion *slowly* (covered does it quicker) in olive oil with salt and pepper until the vegetables are soft and maybe slightly browned.

Beat the eggs, pour in, let it cook, covered, over low-medium heat, and then when the sides and some of the top is cooked (not liquid) slide it out onto the cover, add a little more oil and turn it over onto the pan again, and finish cooking uncovered.

Very very tasty

I actually also like this one with a little potato in it too (slice thinly and add with the other veg)

But i'd never have this for breakfast. I like simple omelette, with butter and soft, undercooked egg if i have an omelette for breakfast, but mainly i like breakfast based on bready things.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I've never been a fan of the straight no-yolk egg white omelette-it has a weird, greenish-gray color and the texture is too rubbery.

However, if you use 2 whites and 1 whole egg it's a nice lemony yellow and the yolk softens the texture of the whites

My favorite filling has been cream cheese and scallion, sometimes with smoked salmon. 

I've found that if you substitute farmers' cheese for the cream cheese the fat and calories are reduced and calcium is increased a bit. 

I guess that's healthier.

I love cooking eggs in butter, but don't need the fat so I use cooking spray and it does just as well.


----------

